# Got one



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got my first of the year!
Got out early before work to hit an unmentionable that is neither east or west. . . . 
About 12 miles from the lake by a concrete thingy.
Just your average steelie.
Bright, fresh chrome on a silver/blue spoon.
Love going to work with fish slime on me!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

I think I was by that concrete thingy yesterday. Maybe.... 

Congrats on your first of the year!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I always catch um next to concrete thingies! It must be the spot! lol Good stuff!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I haven't been to that concrete thingy yet this season... Didn't think they'd be that far already!!


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thats awesome!!!! If they are there then they are scattered all over that place!!!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

whjr15 said:


> I haven't been to that concrete thingy yet this season... Didn't think they'd be that far already!!


I caught one and had another break my line a few years ago on Oct. 9th at the farthest upstream that a steelhead could go on a NE Ohio river.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

They are well past the concrete thingy at this point.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks like I'm late to the party then!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> Got my first of the year!
> Got out early before work to hit an unmentionable that is neither east or west. . . .
> About 12 miles from the lake by a concrete thingy.
> Just your average steelie.
> ...



Congratulations. 

I think I figured out where that concrete thingy is


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> got my first of the year!
> Got out early before work to hit an unmentionable that is neither east or west. . . .
> About 12 miles from the lake by a concrete thingy.
> Just your average steelie.
> ...


tmi............


----------

